# Is it too late to train him to go potty outside?



## BabyLeo61 (Aug 22, 2011)

My puppy Leo was trained on wee wee pads within a few days of bringing him home. He has accidents from time to time, but he is almost perfect on them. We were actually waiting for grass to grow in our backyard so we couldn't let him go out there to go potty. Now 4 weeks later, I'm worried it's too late to start trying to get him to strictly go out in the backyard. He also seems to pee so randomnly so it's hard to tell when he's going to go. Should I start by putting the wee wee pad in the backyard on the grass and slowly taking it away?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We switched Abby from a litter pan to outside with no problem. She was older, though, and we just took away the litter pan so she strictly goes outside. We've had no problem. It seems many people do both pads and outside. The dogs generally prefer the outside then and just use the pads for bad weather or emergencies!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

You can trying using a key word when he makes pee-pee's and then use that word on the outside.
Also, take a pee-pee'd pad and rub the urine on the grass so he can get a scent of what he should be doing.
I always got the sense these hav's pee frequently and often. Is Leo drinking enough water?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie was trained on pee-pads and the next summer I started taking her outside. She now uses both. She will come and get me to take her out but if it is raining, it is pee-pad time. Also, I have just now started taking her outside at night (she is over 2). So she used them inside in the middle of the night or early morning if I didn't take her out as soon as I got up. But since I have been taking her out right before bed time, she rarely uses the pee-pads.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

You're definitely not too late in potty training Leo to go outside. The thing is that you need to put him on a food/water and potty schedule. Since he's so young he may need to go outside every 2 - 3 hours. By that I mean you need to take him outside to walk/potty, not let him run outside to use the grass (at least not until he's older) because then he won't learn the difference between going outside to potty or going outside to play with breaks to potty. Just understand that if don't take away the wee wee pads it may be more difficult to get him on a schedule because he could pee pee whenever the urge strikes him rather than learn to hold it between walks. I never used wee wee pads, we just taught Eli to go outside from day 1 so that's the perspective I speak from.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Mine use both. Shelby mostly pees on the pad but kodi prefers to go outside.


----------



## BabyLeo61 (Aug 22, 2011)

Leo is definitely drinking enough. I'm thinking maybe he drinks too much because he's going so often! I'm glad it's not too late though. He does go potty when I take him on walks outside, so hopefully it won't be too difficult. I'll definitely have to get him on a better schedule though and try the 2-3 hour thing. Thanks for the tips!!


----------

